# Start of Another TTOP by Emerald Coast



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

The start of another build for a customer from Mobile. 

Let us build your TTOP Tower or any other marine project.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Progress Report*








Fitting the canvas on the canopy section








Attaching canopy to leg section and running the braceing


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Seen a boat at your house the other day when I was at my uncles was that it? Looked good if so


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*More pics*









Yes!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking good David!

















Jimmy


----------



## JohnL (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks Great!!!! Cant wait to get it back

John


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Almost done....*








Got wires pulled and bolted top down.


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab (Oct 7, 2013)

*Finished at last.*









This is on it way home.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice job Dave.


----------

